# Charity Detailing Day.



## Robbieben

*Charity Detailing Day. Sun 5th October*

Hi guys I'm organising a Charity detailing Day for Astra Owners Network(I'm the Detailing Moderator on the site) primarily for the members of the forum to gain information about products and techniques, on a similar scale to the meet held with L200Steve at his premises in early 2007, which was a charity event with the AON members and DW.

The event was extremely popular amongst all those that attended, raised a good deal of money for Steve's Chosen Charity and we all had a good time.

If any DW members would like to attend, lend a hand with demo's etc, you would all be most welcome.

The Charity is Andrea's Gift, which is the nominated charity on AON.

Andrea's Gift is a Yorkshire charity and raises money to help provide research and support for People that have suffered from Brain tumours.

The meet will again be in Yorkshire. Nice big unit with parking for lots of cars. 100+. No problem if it rains.

*Walter C Brigg Limited*
*The Crossings Business Park*
*Crosshills, Nr Keighley*
*West Yorkshire, *
*BD20 7BW*

A catering facility will be there on the day for sandwiches, tea and coffee etc.

*Date: Sunday 5th October. 10am until 4pm*

There will also be a raffle on the day with some great prizes from suppliers etc, *a massive thanks to those that have already replied to my e-mails/PM's offering products etc,* those I have missed contacting, I'm sorry but please feel free to PM me if you have a raffle prize to offer and I'll let you have details for posting etc.

*David G **www.chemicalguysuk.com** will be attending/supporting the event, David will have products available to purchase on the day with special offers etc, anyone requiring specific products etc please add them to a post on this thread and David will bring them along on the day.*

Raffle Prizes Currently Recieved/Promised. *A very big thankyou to everyone for their generous contributions.*

*David G **www.chemicalguysuk.com*
*Chemical Guys products. Sorting on the day, thankyou*

*Mark **www.morethanpolish.co.uk*
*A pair of one pass drying towels. Recieved, thankyou*

*Dom **www.dodojuice.com*
*A Pot of the New Supernatural and whatever else he can rustle up. Recieved, thankyou *

*Ben www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk*
*A Pot of Rubbishboys Origional Wax and assorted Detailing products. Recieved, thankyou*

*Ron **www.motorgeek.co.uk*
*Pinnacle Signature Series II wax with Cobra Miracle towel. Recieved, thankyou*

*Matt **www.i4detailing.co.uk*
*Tropi-care's TC-3xP Sealant. Recieved, thankyou*

*Alan **www.shine-studio.co.uk*
*Novus Delta GPS Speed Camera Detection System. Recieved, thankyou*

*Simon **www.waxitmagazine.co.uk* 
*WAXiT Mug *
*WAXiT T shirt *
*3 x WAXiT magazine Subscriptions. Sorting on the day, thankyou*

*Colin my Local Autosmart Salesman **www.autosmart.co.uk*
*Car Care Valeting Kit. Recieved, thankyou*

*Alex **www.elitecarcare.co.uk*
*Eurow Ultra Plush Lambswool Mitt & Eurow XL Drying Towel. Recieved, thankyou*

*John www.zainoeurope.com*
*Zaino Z8.*

*Jim Simpson **www.hankooktyresuk.co.uk*
*2x Fleece Jackets. Recieved, thankyou*

I'll add more details as soon as I have more Confirmations,(hopefully over the next few days) but for now it's up for you to see and hopefully lots of you can attend.:thumb:

A big thanks to Gaz W for offering his services for a Correction Detail, an auction is running for this Here bidding is going well


----------



## Detail My Ride

1. Gaz W
2.
3.
4


----------



## Robbieben

:thumb:Nice one Gaz


----------



## Robbieben

Date and venue now confirmed.

Walter C Brigg Limited(nice large building and parking for approx 100 cars outside)
The Crossings Business Park
Crosshills, Nr Keighley
West Yorkshire, BD20 7BW

Sunday October 5th 2008 

10am until 4pm.


----------



## Simon01

1. Gaz W
2. WAXiT


----------



## Dave KG

1. Gaz W
2. WaxiT
3. Dave KG


----------



## Simon01

Nice Dave :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

Bring Bryan along Dave, I think there are a few guys from Vec C coming along


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Damn, on call again on the 5th

Should be able to pop in though as it's local.


----------



## Frankenstein

1. Gaz W
2. WaxiT
3. Dave KG
4. Frankenstein


----------



## Finerdetails

1. Gaz W
2. WaxiT
3. Dave KG
4. Frankenstein
5. Iain -FinerDetails 

Robbie, if you want me to do a demo or something to help raise monies let me know, I'm happy to come along and do a bit to raise money for you.


----------



## Robbieben

Finerdetails said:


> 1. Gaz W
> 2. WaxiT
> 3. Dave KG
> 4. Frankenstein
> 5. Iain -FinerDetails
> 
> Robbie, if you want me to do a demo or something to help raise monies let me know, I'm happy to come along and do a bit to raise money for you.


Thanks Iain, I'll give you a ring mate:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

First post updated with the latest details.


----------



## Finerdetails

great auction, hope Gaz can get that full correction done in 6 hours


----------



## alanjo99

1. Gaz W
2. WaxiT
3. Dave KG
4. Frankenstein
5. Iain -FinerDetails 
6. alanjo99 


Ill pop down too :thumb:

If you need a hand with anything - let me know :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

Finerdetails said:


> great auction, hope Gaz can get that full correction done in 6 hours


Gaz will be getting a head start, we'll be there from 8am getting early prep sorted:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

OP updated.:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Finerdetails said:


> great auction, hope Gaz can get that full correction done in 6 hours


You didn't read the bit about you helping obviously then?


----------



## Robbieben

First post updated with raffle prizes recieved etc.


----------



## Robbieben

Latest updates on first post and a reminder for everyone, come along guys, all welcome.


----------



## Mixman

1. Gaz W
2. WaxiT
3. Dave KG
4. Frankenstein
5. Iain -FinerDetails 
6. alanjo99
7. Mixman

Forgot to put my name down on here. I'm there as part of AON :thumb:


----------



## mart.h.

im going to chiltern for the weekend if i can get away from family ill pop over 
if thats ok??


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

So is the correction detail off now that Gaz W can't make it?

I still hope to make an appearance:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Nope, I have made other arrangements with the winner of the Auction. :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

As above, unfortunately Gaz can't make it on the day but has sorted an alternative out with the winner so that the Charity still benefits.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Sorry boys, I didn't mean off full stop, I was meaning on the day itself:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Sorry boys, I didn't mean off full stop, I was meaning on the day itself:thumb:


On the day I think so... but there will be other detailing going on as well


----------



## Finerdetails

bump to remind peeps


----------



## Robbieben

Hoping to get 20 plus cars into the unit so that the owners can watch the demo's and then try it for themselves on their own cars whilst under supervision if need be.


----------



## BRYHER

Trying to be there ,is it still 10am start? I hope the sat nav works with the post code.
Michael


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Thanks to Robbieben and Walter Briggs for hosting the day. I thoroughly enjoyed the tag team make over on the Fiesta. Great fun and a few quid to the charity in exchange, perfect:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Pics????


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

I didn't have a camera with me James but others did I'm sure there will be plenty posted in the near future:thumb:


----------



## BRYHER

Had a great day thanks everyone involved.
Michael


----------



## Robbieben

A big thanks to everyone that supported the Day.

DaveKG for coming all the way from Dundee to attend, roadtrip of the day.:thumb:
DavidG for supporting the day with Chemical guys products.:thumb:

Iain, Steve and Alan for the Tag Team 60 minute paint correction on the Fiesta, absolutely brilliant.:thumb:

To all the companies that donated the great prizes for the raffle held on the day.

You helped us raise *£731.52* on the day for the chosen Charity, Andrea's Gift, a big pat on the back and thanks for your efforts.:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

james b said:


> Pics????


Had the camera but never had time to use it but I'll post pic's once I get them from Eamonn.



BRYHER said:


> Had a great day thanks everyone involved.
> Michael


Nice to meet you michael, very nice car too.


----------



## alanjo99

Big thanks to all , great day out although i'm knackered now !

Ford Fiesta 60 Minute Makeover was excellent , thanks to Iain & Steve (The Three Matabos !)

*Fiesta upon arrival :*










*After 60 mins with the rotaries :*










Ok maybe not - but at least we have some pics for now


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

it was an inspiring make over for sure.

Rotary correction, PC's and dodo lime prime refining and waxed all in around 60 mins! Top work fella's and I'm sure it made up for your laughs at the car as it came in


----------



## Robbieben

A few pictures of the days events, all taken by members from AON and I have copied them across.

All cars were given the same treatment before going inside the unit.

Wheels- Chemical Guys Redberry Wheelcleaner
Snowfoamed and rinsed- Chemical Guys Citrus Snowfoam
2 Bucket Wash- Meg's Shampoo Plus
Rinsed and into the unit for drying, dried using Miracle Dryer's and last touch as an aid.

In total we cleaned 38 cars, we used 4 litres of Redberry, 6 litres of snowfoam, 7 litres of Shampoo and 5 litres of Last Touch.

The Tag Team Challenge. Thanks again to Iain, Alan and Steve:thumb:
The pictures really don't do it justice, the paintwork was in a terrible state, heavy swirling, RIDS and buffer trails on paintshop repairwork.
Well done guys a fantastic turnaround and the owner was chuffed to bits.




































































































General Pic's taken during the day.
Some cars turned up pretty clean, talk and demo given on safe washing techniques and each owner helped with their own car. Thanks due here to Mixman who assisted me immensely in the washing.













































































































Nice car waiting in the Queue.



















Some were not quite so clean.




























Once inside I again gave a demo on safe drying techniques and the use of a QD as a drying aid.





































DaveKG :thumb: made the long trip from Dundee to assist with PC demo's for owners that had already bought PC/G220's or were considering getting one. Dave Demonstrated how to use the PC and then kept a watchful eye as the car's owner tried it for himself.

Sorry no before and during pic's, but a few afters of what was a very sorry looking car on arrival with heavy swirling etc.
Shocking on a car that was just 1 year old.














































My Car, boot was open all day and used as a select and test drop off point for products etc.










I took along a vast selection of Products, PC and Pads for people to test and try on their own cars. The idea was to see myself and discuss their needs etc, we would then select a couple of products for them to try, I gave a demo on an area of the car and then they could carry on, returning the product once they were happy. I think it worked very well and quite a few people were pleasantly pleased and surprised at what could be achieved by hand.

General Pic's





































The Raffle Draw. Thanks tremendously to all those that donated raffle prizes, without your generosity the day would not have been quite so succesful:thumb:




























Outside afterwards.














































Once again a big Thankyou to all those that contributed and attended to make the day a success and help to raise a nice amount for the Charity, last but not least to Gaz W who unfortunately couldn't make it on the day but the Charity Auction Detail will take place as arranged between Gaz and the Winner.

*Total raised for the Charity Andrea's Gift : £731.52*


----------



## carensuk

Nice piccy's m8, I did'nt se Craig,Paul and Andy getting their hands wet:lol:


----------



## Mixman

Had a great day. Glad I got to help in the washing/drying and general stuff.

Sorry I couldn't meet many of the detailers there as I was busy trying to get all the cars washed and inside. Some people do not like getting anywhere for 8am on a Sunday morning and also, not bringng any gear what-so-ever! My reserve of drying towels and MF's took a right hammering!!!

I eventually got mine washed and inside and wiped over after lunchtime.


----------



## Robbieben

Mixman said:


> Had a great day. Glad I got help in the washing/drying and general stuff.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't meet many of the detailers there as I was busy trying to get all the cars washed and inside. Some people do not like getting anywhere for 8am on a Sunday morning and also, not bringng any gear what-so-ever! My reserve of drying towels and MF's took a right hammering!!!
> 
> I eventually got mine washed and inside and wiped over after lunchtime.


Thanks for all your help on the day Mickie, you were a fantastic help:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

I loved it Robbie. Just edited the above post as it read "Glad I got help" which sounds like it was me doing the work where in actual fact it was supposed to be "Glad I got 'to' help"

Any time though. It was my first detailing day/meet ever so it was good to be able to answer peoples questions and pass on the tips of the 2BM and snow foaming etc


----------



## alanjo99

So great photos in there and also on the AON forum too :thumb:

Every time I spotted myself I am machining a different car :buffer:


----------



## ianrobbo1

Hi ya all, as the owner of the Fiesta worked on by the three wise monkeys, all I can say is thank you,:thumb: watching the masters at work was certainly an experience, the picture of the door half done, still doesn't give justice to the difference these lads made to my car, I would also like to thank Robbie, Tracy and everyone that made the day a success.
the following day most of the people I work with, noticed the difference in the car, it helped even more that it was parked next to an 08 company hack, also black "just" so the difference was heightened even more all I've got to do now is learn how to keep it this way!!
you will be seeing more of me on site and at future "detailing" days, now I'm off to browse the free samples section!! 
once again, thank you all for the day and working on my car!!


----------



## alanjo99

Any time mate :thumb:

I still say we should have left it with the door half done, Just so you could show people the difference with the 50:50  :buffer:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

alanjo99 said:


> Any time mate :thumb:
> 
> I still say we should have left it with the door half done, Just so you could show people the difference with the 50:50  :buffer:


:lol: That would have been so cruel - "Here's how it could look"! Jim Bowen anyone?

Ian, I never picked up on your name on the day. I thoroughly enjoyed working on your car with the lads, great fun! I think there were quite a few others at the meet who were just a little jealous of the transformation

We shall no doubt see you at another meet soon.

Oh and if you manage to find a 'free sample section', give me a shout:lol:


----------



## alanjo99

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Oh and if you manage to find a 'free sample section', give me a shout:lol:


Me too !


----------



## ianrobbo1

Wheelie_Clean;1121445Oh and if you manage to find a 'free sample section' said:


> yeah!! so I can wish cant I!! :wall:
> 
> actually I thought the near side of the car is looking a bit dodgy to be honest but I'm sure I can sort it out!!
> 
> http://www.danparent.com/images/Felix-fishing-gif.gif


----------

